# Clomid & Cycle Length



## MrsOvey

Has anyone who has been taking Clomid for a while had the following experience, my cycles before Clomid were 34 days, i didn't have an overly heavy period. I was put on 50mg Clomid cd2-6 to help me ovulate as it turned out i didn't O on my own. The first month my cycle inreased to 37 days and 2nd month it was 36 days. When i went back to see the FS he told me that although my progesterone increased from 0.01 to 28, he didn't think i had ovulated as my cycle wasn't 28 days!! Is this normal, does everyone who takes clomid eventually have a 28 day cycle? Can you only ovulate successfully if you have a 28 day cycle? I'm feeling very broken and inferior at the moment, and so so confused! Has anyone else found that there cycles lengthened, and did they eventually get to 28 days and if they did, how long did it take? I've just finished my 3rd month and currently on cd 8. thanks xx


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi,

I think your doc means that clomid isnt working for u until u get a shorter cycle but other people do ovulate after cd14 and still get bfps.
My experience is clomid has made me have 29 day cycle which is amazing as im usually 35-45 days long.
X


----------



## popchick75

Taking clomid 'controls' your cycle. Since your follicles are growing at the rate clomid is allowing them to instead of at your body's normal rate, your cycle will probably be a different length. When I take it, I usually O around cd16 instead of my usual cd12. If you are a late ovulater, it will force you to ovulate a little early. If you are a early ovulator, it will cause you to ovulate a little later. 

The vast majority of women do NOT have perfect 28 day cycles and you most definitely do NOT need a 28 day cycle to get pregnant. Frankly, I am shocked that your doctor would say something like that. I had to re-read your post several times to make sure I was even reading it correctly. It is just not true. 

If your progesterone was 28, then yes, you ovulated. If I were you I would either find a new doctor or have this one monitor you properly while you are on clomid, which it doesn't sound like that is what he is doing. If the only thing he is doing for you is prescribing clomid and doing a blood test later in the cycle to test your progesterone levels, then he is not doing what he should be. At the very minimum he should be doing at least 1 ultrasound mid-cycle. The ultrasound will tell you how many follicles you are getting, how big they are, approximate ovulation date, and the thickness of your lining. If you are getting many follicles, you need to know...it could put you at risk for multiples. If they are too small, they are immature and will not fertilize. Clomid will thin your lining and make implantation possible.


----------



## MrsOvey

Thanks for your responses. I've been so confused, I've not had any scans at all, I think when I phone up for my results of my blood test I might query it. I think they have just treated me like a simple case, you don't ovulate, we'll give you this, end of. I'm going to have to speak to someone else. I can't change doctors, its the one,the hospital, gave me and there are no others! I've never understood why I've not been monitored. Questions need asking I think! To be told its not working, yet not changing my treatment makes me feel even worse, like they don't care :'( its bad enough being unable to have a child naturally but them confusing me and making me worry more isn't very helpful x


----------

